# Blade Runner 2049: Trotz Kritikerbeifall am ersten Wochenende gefloppt



## Luiso (10. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Blade Runner 2049: Trotz Kritikerbeifall am ersten Wochenende gefloppt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Blade Runner 2049: Trotz Kritikerbeifall am ersten Wochenende gefloppt*


----------



## Worrel (10. Oktober 2017)

> Blade Runner 2049 ist an seinem ersten Wochenende nämlich trotz glühender Kritiken gefloppt. Lediglich etwa 32 Millionen US-Dollar vermochte der 150 Millionen Dollar teure "Science Fiction"-Streifen in den USA bislang einzuspielen, weitere 49 Millionen Dollar aus dem Rest der Welt bringen den Film aktuell auf ein Einspiel von knapp 82 Millionen Dollar.
> 
> Damit bleibt der Film stark hinter den Erwartungen zurück: Die gingen von 100 Millionen eingespielten Dollar weltweit am ersten Wochenende aus, wovon gut die Hälfte aus den USA kommen sollte. [...]- ein internationaler Flop scheint zu diesem Zeitpunkt aber wahrscheinlich.


Also irgendwer sollte mal seine Ansprüche justieren.

_"Ooooh, wir haben nicht ganze 2/3 der Investition direkt am ersten Wochenende wieder heraus bekommen, sondern nur die Hälfte! Was für ein Flop!"_
Käse gefällig?

Hallo? das war das *erste Wochenende*. und der Film ist noch nicht einmal in allen Ländern angelaufen. und es ist noch keine einzige BR/DVD/Stream davon verkauft worden, von möglichen Director's Cuts, Soundtracks, Postern & sonstigen Lizenz Verwertungen (zB Spielen) mal ganz zu schweigen.
Der Film holt doch garantiert die 150 Millionen wieder rein, wenn er schon 80 Mio am ersten Wochenende schafft. Da haben sie sich mal um 1/5 verschätzt und schon wird rumgeheult, als ob man die Wettereffekte mit den eigenen Tränen erzeugen müßte ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orzhov (10. Oktober 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also irgendwer sollte mal seine Ansprüche justieren.
> 
> _"Ooooh, wir haben nicht ganze 2/3 der Investition direkt am ersten Wochenende wieder heraus bekommen, sondern nur die Hälfte! Was für ein Flop!"_
> Käse gefällig?
> ...



Ist doch seit Jahren so.


----------



## Worrel (10. Oktober 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ist doch seit Jahren so.


Das macht es nicht weniger arrogant/überheblich/bekloppt/whatever


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Oktober 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also irgendwer sollte mal seine Ansprüche justieren.
> 
> _"Ooooh, wir haben nicht ganze 2/3 der Investition direkt am ersten Wochenende wieder heraus bekommen, sondern nur die Hälfte! Was für ein Flop!"_
> Käse gefällig?
> ...


Das stimmt zwar, aber das erste WE im eigenen Land ist das Entscheidendste, und die Erfahrung die 99% aller neugestarteten Filme machen ist die dass die Einnahmen der kommenden Wochenenden stetig abnehmen. Ergo ist es fraglich ob BR 2049 überhaupt 100 Mio. in den USA schafft, allenfalls wenn er nen langen Atem hat und sich weit über 8 Wochen mit guten Tagesumsätzen langsam nach oben mausert, aber davon ist hier kaum auszugehen.

Dazu kommt der Faktor dass nicht absehbar ist wie stark die Resonanz im Osten der Weltkugel auf den Film ausfallen wird. Zumindest wüsste ich nicht dass der 1982-Klassiker dort wirklich populär und einen ähnlichen Kultstatus genießt wie im Westen, zumal die ja mit "Ghost in the Shell" ja ein eigenes Meisterwerk mit ähnlicher Thematik geschaffen haben.

Trotz seiner wohl von der Presse hervorgehoben Qualitäten wird er wohl ein finanzieller Misserfolg werden, gerade angesichts seines hohen Budgets.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Loosa (10. Oktober 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> _"Ooooh, wir haben nicht ganze 2/3 der Investition direkt am ersten Wochenende wieder heraus bekommen, sondern nur die Hälfte! Was für ein Flop!"_
> Käse gefällig?



Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass die Einnahmen vom Box Office nicht 1:1 beim Studio ankommen.
In USA muss ein Film etwa das Doppelte vom Budget einspielen um die Kosten zu decken, im Ausland das Dreifache. Die grobe Rechnung ist, man braucht insgesamt 2,5 x Budget nur um keinen Verlust zu fahren.

_Und_ die erste Kinowoche generiert zum Teil 50% der Gesamteinnahmen. Außerdem werden Budgets öffentlich gerne kleingerechnet um mit besseren Zahlen zu protzen. Die echten Kosten liegen meist höher.

So gesehen also schon ein sehr mieser Start.


----------



## Worrel (10. Oktober 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das stimmt zwar, aber das erste WE im eigenen Land ist das Entscheidendste, und die Erfahrung die 99% aller neugestarteten Filme machen ist die dass die Einnahmen der kommenden Wochenenden stetig abnehmen.


Und? Stetige Abnahmen heißen ja nicht, daß jetzt nur noch insgesamt 100 $ reinkommen und dann ist Schluß.

Pi x Daumen halbiert sich die Zuschauerzahl pro Woche, also dürften nach ~4 Wochen Laufzeit das Geld wieder reingekommen sein - wie gesagt: ohne jegliche DVD/BR/Stream Verwertung und sämtliche Merchandise- & Lizenzprodukte.



> Ergo ist es fraglich ob BR 2049 überhaupt 100 Mio. in den USA schafft,


Und? BR2049 wird *weltweit *vermarktet und *kassiert *auch weltweit ab - wen interessiert da, was nur in den USA eingespielt wurde - außer Leuten, die Zielgruppenforschung betreiben?



> Trotz seiner wohl von der Presse hervorgehoben Qualitäten wird er wohl ein finanzieller Misserfolg werden, gerade angesichts seines hohen Budgets.


Wenn der erfolgreichste(!) Film des Wochenendes schon ein Flop wird, wie nennt man dann die ganzen Filme darunter? Was ist dann mit "Dina" oder "Walking out", die gerade mal bis zu 6000$ eingenommen haben? Sind das dann "Mega-ultra-superhöllische Meisterflops" oder was?


----------



## Worrel (10. Oktober 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass die Einnahmen vom Box Office nicht 1:1 beim Studio ankommen.


Ok, da bin ich tatsächlich fälschlicherweise davon ausgegangen, daß das schon abzüglich sämtlicher Kinobetreiberkosten etc wäre ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Oktober 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und? Stetige Abnahmen heißen ja nicht, daß jetzt nur noch insgesamt 100 $ reinkommen und dann ist Schluß.
> 
> Pi x Daumen halbiert sich die Zuschauerzahl pro Woche, also dürften nach ~4 Wochen Laufzeit das Geld wieder reingekommen sein - wie gesagt: ohne jegliche DVD/BR/Stream Verwertung und sämtliche Merchandise- & Lizenzprodukte.
> 
> ...



Worrel, du musst das Verhältnis aus Budget und Inlandergebnis beachten. Für eine US-Produktion ist es ungemein wichtig dass er im eigenen Land wenigstens einigermaßen gut abschneidet, weil dieses der wichtigste Markt für die Filmschaffenden ist. Man könnte jetzt natürlich sagen dass sich dass wieder relativiert wenn der Film im Ausland das meiste Geld holt, aber so ticken die Produzenten nicht.

Warum wohl wird z.B. von "Terminator: Genisys" nicht mehr die ursprünglich geplante Fortsetzung kommen, obwohl der Film fast eine halbe Milliarde Dollar weltweit eingebracht hat?
Antwort: Die US-Einnahmen waren zu schlecht. Schlicht und einfach.

Und selbst wenn BR 2049 seine reinen Produktionskosten einspielt, jeder der den Film mit produziert hat möchte mindestens seine Investition plus etwas Gewinn zurück haben. Und genau da wirds eng. Und dann wären ja noch die Marketing-Kosten in unbekannter Höhe. Auch das spielt eine Rolle.

Nicht vergessen: Herstellungskosten sind nicht automatisch Gesamtkosten.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Oktober 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt der Faktor dass nicht absehbar ist wie stark die Resonanz im Osten der Weltkugel auf den Film ausfallen wird. Zumindest wüsste ich nicht dass der 1982-Klassiker dort wirklich populär und einen ähnlichen Kultstatus genießt wie im Westen, zumal die ja mit "Ghost in the Shell" ja ein eigenes Meisterwerk mit ähnlicher Thematik geschaffen haben.


Ich denke der '82er Film fällt in eine Zeit, wo westliche Kinofilme in Asien keine große Rolle gespielt haben. Ghost in the Shell ist allerdings nicht "östlich" oder asiatisch sondern rein japanisch. Im Vergleich zu China (inzwischen) spielt es kaum eine Rolle, wie gut ein (westlicher) Film in Japan läuft. Dazu ist das Land dann trotz relativ hoher Einwohnerzahl (ca. 45 Millionen mehr als Deutschland) insgesamt einfach zu klein. Und anders als hier in Deutschland, wo es keine vernünftigen eigenen Medien gibt, laufen in Ländern wie Japan im Kino sehr viele Eigenproduktionen, da leben U.S. Filme dann auch eher vom Videomarkt.


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und anders als hier in Deutschland, wo es keine vernünftigen eigenen Medien gibt, laufen in Ländern wie Japan im Kino sehr viele Eigenproduktionen, da leben U.S. Filme dann auch eher vom Videomarkt.



<irony>Hej, wir haben Dieter Hallervorden, Til Schweiger, Matthias Schweighöfer und Bully Herbig. Wenn das kein Grund ist, mal ins Kino zu gehen!</irony>


----------



## Worrel (10. Oktober 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Worrel, du musst das Verhältnis aus Budget und Inlandergebnis beachten. Für eine US-Produktion ist es ungemein wichtig dass er im eigenen Land wenigstens einigermaßen gut abschneidet, weil dieses der wichtigste Markt für die Filmschaffenden ist. Man könnte jetzt natürlich sagen dass sich dass wieder relativiert wenn der Film im Ausland das meiste Geld holt, aber so ticken die Produzenten nicht.


Wenn 50 Mio aus dem Ausland kommen und 30 Mio aus dem Inland, ist das aber reichlich doof von den Produzenten, sich nur an den Inland Ergebnissen zu orientieren.



> Und dann wären ja noch die Marketing-Kosten in unbekannter Höhe.


Ach, die sind in dem "Price tag" nicht mit enthalten? na, so kann man sich ja auch alles hin und her rechnen, wie man es gerade braucht ...


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> <irony>Hej, wir haben Dieter Hallervorden, Til Schweiger, Matthias Schweighöfer und Bully Herbig. Wenn das kein Grund ist, mal ins Kino zu gehen!</irony>


Gestern habe ich zufällig einen Facebook Eintrag von Til Schweiger gesehen. Meine Fresse war der voller Rechtschreibfehler ...

Der letzte deutsche Film der mich interessiert hat war Mara und der Feuerbringer, habe den allerdings dennoch immer noch nicht gesehen. Das schlimmste an deutschen Filmen ist diese komische Aussprache. Entweder können alle deutschen Schauspieler nicht Schauspielern (Synchronsprecher sprechen ja auch normal) oder die Filmkultur hat einfach völlig einen an der Waffel. Das klingt einfach alles so unnatürlich, kein Mensch spricht so.

Achso, mit den oben genannten "Komikern" kann ich inzwischen auch nichts mehr anfangen. Vor 20 bis 40 Jahren war das teilweise noch ganz lustig. Heute finde ich die meisten einfach nur dumm und infantil.


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich zufällig einen Facebook Eintrag von Til Schweiger gesehen. Meine Fresse war der voller Rechtschreibfehler ...



Til Schweiger ist der König der Ausrufezeichen!!!!!!!! Den muß man derbe abfeiern!!!!!!!!!eins!!!!elf!!!!


----------



## Worrel (10. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Matthias Schweighöfer


Bis eben hab ich gedacht, das wäre irgendein Fußballer - ich wußte gar nicht, daß der Schauspieler ist.


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. Oktober 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bis eben hab ich gedacht, das wäre irgendein Fußballer - ich wußte gar nicht, daß der Schauspieler ist.



Den erwähnt man auch besser nicht, wenn man gerade am Essen ist.

EDIT: Die Deutschen können kein Fernsehen oder Kino. Nirgendwo sonst wurde das so deutlich wie bei dieser unsäglichen Amazon-Serie "You Are Wanted" mit dem ebenerwähnten Schweighöfers Matthias. Eine einzige Peinlichkeit im Quadrat. Natürlich mit englischem Titel. Möchtegern-Hollywood in der brandenburgischen Provinz. Während alle anderen Länder inzwischen für Amazon und Netflix ganz ansehnliche Serien beisteuern, belegen die Teutonen den wohlverdienten letzten Platz.

Ich wußte nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen sollte, als diese eine Fluchtszene mit Motorrädern in Zeitlupe kam. Die sollte wohl so megacool rüberkommen, mit heroischem Sound unterlegt, aber es sah so aus, als wären da zwei Mofas auf dem Weg von Brieskow-Finkenheerd nach Doberlug-Kirchhain. Das war deutsche Schnittkunst vom Allerfeinsten.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (10. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> EDIT: Die Deutschen können kein Fernsehen oder Kino. Nirgendwo sonst wurde das so deutlich wie bei dieser unsäglichen Amazon-Serie "You Are Wanted" mit dem ebenerwähnten Schweighöfers Matthias.



Ich dachte es sei jedem verdeutlicht gewesen als Tom Hanks mit Tiermaske Sackhüpfen sollte...


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. Oktober 2017)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Ich dachte es sei jedem verdeutlicht gewesen als Tom Hanks mit Tiermaske Sackhüpfen sollte...



Ich weiß auch nicht, was mit uns Germanen los ist, aber Unterhaltung und Kunst ist unsere Sache nicht. Das deutsche Kino liegt in Agonie am Boden. Musik ist ja auch eine Katastrophe, Andrea Berg natürlich ausgenommen. Wir können offenbar nur gute Autos bauen und schlechte Witze erzählen.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Oktober 2017)

Ohje, jetzt könnte man da wieder ein Nachkriegs-Politikum draus machen, wieso das so ist. Allerdings wäre das völlig falsch, denn von den 50ern bis noch in die späten 80er hinein gab es sehr viele gute deutsche Produktionen sowohl bei Film als auch (schon weniger aber vereinzelnd noch) bei Musik. Bei den Filmen ging es dann von ein, zwei guten Produktionen alle Jubeljahre mal abgesehen ab den 90ern aber völlig den Bach runter. (Und nein, irgendwelche hochgelobten Traumata-Bewältigungsfilme sehe ich einfach nicht als Unterhaltung, da zieht sich bei mir immer alles zusammen).

Dass deutsche Literatur ein Problem hat betrachte ich als ein wenig differenziertes Thema. Es gibt ja einige gute deutsche Autoren in der Unterhaltungsliteratur. Aber der Markt ist heute weltweit und wird entsprechend von englischsprachigen Autoren dominiert, während ausländische Verlage, einfach weil sie ohnehin komplett überschwemmt sind, kein Interesse an aufwendigen Übersetzungen aus Deutschland haben.


----------



## Worrel (10. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Bei den Filmen ging es dann von ein, zwei guten Produktionen alle Jubeljahre mal abgesehen ab den 90ern aber völlig den Bach runter. (Und nein, irgendwelche hochgelobten Traumata-Bewältigungsfilme sehe ich einfach nicht als Unterhaltung, da zieht sich bei mir immer alles zusammen).


Eben ging's noch um "Film", plötzlich nur noch um "Unterhaltung" ... 

zB der _Baader-Meinhoff Komplex _ist als Film recht gut, aber ob man den als "Unterhaltung" sehen sollte ...


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ohje, jetzt könnte man da wieder ein Nachkriegs-Politikum draus machen, wieso das so ist. Allerdings wäre das völlig falsch, denn von den 50ern bis noch in die späten 80er hinein gab es sehr viele gute deutsche Produktionen sowohl bei Film als auch (schon weniger aber vereinzelnd noch) bei Musik. Bei den Filmen ging es dann von ein, zwei guten Produktionen alle Jubeljahre mal abgesehen ab den 90ern aber völlig den Bach runter. (Und nein, irgendwelche hochgelobten Traumata-Bewältigungsfilme sehe ich einfach nicht als Unterhaltung, da zieht sich bei mir immer alles zusammen).
> 
> Dass deutsche Literatur ein Problem hat betrachte ich als ein wenig differenziertes Thema. Es gibt ja einige gute deutsche Autoren in der Unterhaltungsliteratur. Aber der Markt ist heute weltweit und wird entsprechend von englischsprachigen Autoren dominiert, während ausländische Verlage, einfach weil sie ohnehin komplett überschwemmt sind, kein Interesse an aufwendigen Übersetzungen aus Deutschland haben.



Die deutsche Literatur ist nicht tot, aber der herausragende Nobelpreisanwärter ist nicht in Sicht. Das ist vielleicht auch nicht so wild, schließlich ist Deutschland mit Nobelpreisen schon ziemlich verwöhnt, mehr als verdient. Beim Nachwuchs fällt mir mein Liebling Clemens Meyer ein (Unbedingt "Als wir träumten" lesen, das ist ein Befehl!), dann ist da das deutsche "rat pack" um v. Stuckrad-Barre, v. Uslar und Kracht und sonstiger Pop wie Rocko Schamoni und Sven Regener, dann machen Fitzek und Eschbach die Thriller -- also, da gibt es schon was. Nichts Herausragendes, aber immerhin wird noch geschrieben.

Ganz düster sieht es ja bei Musik aus. Melodie? Fehlanzeige. Klingt alles wie dilettantischer Übungsraum, da riecht man förmlich das Bier im Teppich und die modrige Luft. Nicht einmal die Gitarren werden richtig gestimmt.

Ich finde, es sollte uns zu denken geben, daß die Ösis uns mit der TV-Serie "Braunschlag" und dem begnadeten Schriftsteller Wolf Haas zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt. Das können wir doch nicht einfach auf uns sitzen lassen!


----------



## Loosa (10. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Allerdings wäre das völlig falsch, denn von den 50ern bis noch in die späten 80er hinein gab es sehr viele gute deutsche Produktionen sowohl bei Film als auch (schon weniger aber vereinzelnd noch) bei Musik. Bei den Filmen ging es dann von ein, zwei guten Produktionen alle Jubeljahre mal abgesehen ab den 90ern aber völlig den Bach runter.



Das Publikum und Budget ist für große deutsche Filme einfach zu klein. Außer den Genres Komödie oder Krimi bleibt heutzutage kaum noch etwas übrig. Arthouse?  Blockbuster wie das Boot oder Unendliche Geschichte sind schon ewig her. Vielleicht könnte man sowas als europäische Gemeinschaftsproduktion nochmal schaffen.

Es gibt aber einige deutsche Studios die an Hollywood Blockbustern mitarbeiten. Die Filme sind mittlerweile eh so umfangreich, dass ein Studio das kaum mehr schafft. Man muss nur mal im Vorspann gucken wie viele Firmen da mitmachen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (10. Oktober 2017)

Könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass gerade die Fans von Bladerunner nicht unbedingt heiß auf eine Fortsetzung sind...


----------



## Odin333 (10. Oktober 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass gerade die Fans von Bladerunner nicht unbedingt heiß auf eine Fortsetzung sind...


Was nach den guten Kritiken natürlich eine absolut haltlose Theorie ist.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Oktober 2017)

Naja mal sehen ob Babylon Berlin mit den Größen (HBO) mithalten kann wie sie es versprechen. Will ja auf dem Level eines Boardwalk Empire mitpinkeln. Die erste deutsche Mega-Produktion für Sky.

Habe da aber noch so eine ziemlich  große Skepsis.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Oktober 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das Publikum und Budget ist für große deutsche Filme einfach zu klein. Außer den Genres Komödie oder Krimi bleibt heutzutage kaum noch etwas übrig. Arthouse?  Blockbuster wie das Boot oder Unendliche Geschichte sind schon ewig her. Vielleicht könnte man sowas als europäische Gemeinschaftsproduktion nochmal schaffen.
> 
> Es gibt aber einige deutsche Studios die an Hollywood Blockbustern mitarbeiten. Die Filme sind mittlerweile eh so umfangreich, dass ein Studio das kaum mehr schafft. Man muss nur mal im Vorspann gucken wie viele Firmen da mitmachen.



Mir ist aufgefallen, dass sehr viele Hollywood-Filme von chinesischen Firmen (mit-) produziert werden.
Ich verlange ja nicht, dass deutsche Filmschaffende gleich einen riesigen Actionblockbuster schaffen sollen. Aber sie schaffen es ja nicht mal vernünftige Dramen, Komödien, Krimis, Romanzen, Gruselfilme oder was auch immer zu machen, die nicht viel kosten würden. Das was (in den Bereichen) hierzulande produziert wird, und da wird ja durchaus viel gemacht, ist aber einfach nur der allergrößte Rotz, den man sich vorstellen kann. 

Das Ding ist halt, ich bin großer Asien-Filmfan, insbesondere koreanische Filme. Die haben auch nicht alle die Riesen-Budgets, trotzdem schaffen sie es unterhaltsame Filme auf Hollywood-Niveau bzw. inhaltlich sogar oft deutlich darüber zu produzieren. Gerade Thriller und Dramen gibt es im koreanischen Kino gleich Dutzendweise, die absolut hochwertig sind. Einige kommen dann inzwischen ja auch oftmals hierzulande auf DVD / BR raus (nur versaut die Synchro das leider oft, weil da scheinbar billige Studios hierzulande mit beauftragt werden). 
Um Filme wie Memoir of a Murderer, Train to Busan, Real, Okja, Die Taschendiebin, The Villainess (alle 2017, und das ist nur eine kleine Wahl) usw. usf. zu machen fehlt hierzulande aber nicht nur das Geld sondern es fehlen vor allem vernünftige Schauspieler (und Regisseure) aber vor allem halt der Willen. Weil sich infantiler Bully-Mist wohl hier einfach besser verkaufen lässt.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Oktober 2017)

Bei den Synchros für D läßt man auch oft die größten Deppen ran.

Mein persönliches „Highlight“ diesbezüglich: Babylon 5. Wer wie gesagt auf die Idee kommt, daß sich Sheridan und Lochley siezen könnten... Selbst Garibaldi und Zack Allen. Oder Garibaldi und Ivanova u.s.w.

Dazu der meist gescheiterte Versuch eine englisch lustige Redewendung 1:1 einzudeutschen.

Bei den Synchros ist D irgendwie nur 2. Klasse.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Oktober 2017)

Haha, ja, in einer Sitcom im Fernsehen habe ich beim Zappen vor einigen Jahren sogar mal ein Ehepaar(!) gehört, das sich gesiezt hat. Da kann ich mir echt immer nur an den Kopf fassen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei den Synchros ist D irgendwie nur 2. Klasse.



Dann guck Dir mal russisch "synchronisierte" Filme an. Da hört man die O-Stimme noch leise gedreht, und irgendein Sprecher fährt da auf russisch drüber, natürlich überhaupt nicht lippensynchron, und mit einem Engagement, als würde er gerade auf dem Klosett sitzen. Wahrscheinlich werden da auch Frauen von Männern gesprochen, weil gerade keine Sprecherin zur Hand war.

So viele Länder synchronisieren ja gar nicht. Ich würde sogar mal davon ausgehen, daß die deutschen Synchronstudios Weltklasse sind. Natürlich ist nicht immer alles ganz perfekt, aber ich hab da tatsächlich gar nicht soviel zu meckern. Vieles ist auch Gewöhnungssache. Den englischen Homer Simpson zum Beispiel finde ich lange nicht so lustig wie den deutschen.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Oktober 2017)

Naja ich würde jetzt nicht Kreisklasse mit 2. Liga gleich setzen. [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## KylRoy (10. Oktober 2017)

Wäre es zu vermessen zu vermuten das Dummbatz Publikum will lieber Transformers sehen?

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Oktober 2017)

KylRoy schrieb:


> Wäre es zu vermessen zu vermuten das Dummbatz Publikum will lieber Transformers sehen?



Transformers ist mir 1 Millionen Mal lieber als deutsches Kino... 

(Wobei Blade Runner allerdings natürlich eine ganz andere Liga ist ... )


----------



## KylRoy (10. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Transformers ist mir 1 Millionen Mal lieber als deutsches Kino...
> 
> (Wobei Blade Runner allerdings natürlich eine ganz andere Liga ist ... )


An deutsches Kino habe ich jetzt gar nicht gedacht. gab es da was Gutes seit Das Boot?

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (10. Oktober 2017)

Das Boot war imho der einzige große Kracher der mir einfällt.

Vielleicht noch Knockin on heavens door (imho der einzig gute Film mit Til Schweiger) und Der bewegte Mann. Damals fand ich auch noch Manta, Manta einigermaßen gut.  

Und tschüß war noch eine deutsche Serie der 90er die ich gut fand.

Danach wird es eher düster.

Bei Fuck you Gööthe graut es mich irgendwie. 

Beim roten Baron kommt das Fremdschämen. Schweighöfer kommt nicht einmal ansatzweise an das Charma und Auftreten eines Manfred von Richthofen heran. Er ist im Vergleich ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (10. Oktober 2017)

KylRoy schrieb:


> gab es da was Gutes seit Das Boot?


"Pandorum" fand ich genial. War aber auch keine rein deutsche Produktion. Die Serie "Lexx"/-The Dark Zone" hatte einen ganz eigenen Charme. War aber auch keine rein deutsche Produktion.


----------



## KylRoy (10. Oktober 2017)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> "Pandorum" fand ich genial. War aber auch keine rein deutsche Produktion. Die Serie "Lexx"/-The Dark Zone" hatte einen ganz eigenen Charme. War aber auch keine rein deutsche Produktion.


Koproduktionen sind etwas ganz anderes natürlich, und Lexx fand ich auch gut.

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. Oktober 2017)

Abwärts
Das Experiment
Sein letztes Rennen
Der Baader Meinhof Komplex
Das Leben der Anderen
Lola rennt
Goodbye Lenin
M - Eine Stadt sucht einen Mörder
Der Untergang
Das Wunder von Bern
Die Wolke

Gibt ne ganze Menge gute deutsche Filme.


----------



## Odin333 (10. Oktober 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Abwärts
> Das Experiment
> Sein letztes Rennen
> Der Baader Meinhof Komplex
> ...


Das finstere Tal
Cloud Atlas


----------



## Xevillus (11. Oktober 2017)

Wir bringen 35 Jahre nach Blade Runner 1 nen zweiten Teil und Wundern uns das er ... Flopt ...
Kann man machen.
Ist es ein Flop wenn er nach Einem Wochenende die hälfte der Kosten eingespielt hat und noch nicht überall in der Welt angelaufen ist ?
Vielleicht hat man sich mehr versprochen aber ein Flop sieht für mich anders aus.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Oktober 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Das finstere Tal
> Cloud Atlas



Cloud Atlas mit Tom Hanks und Halle Berry ist deutsch? Das ist doch eher eine Co-Produktion?


----------



## Worrel (11. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Cloud Atlas mit Tom Hanks und Halle Berry ist deutsch? Das ist doch eher eine Co-Produktion?


Wikipedia sagt:


> Die US-Amerikaner Lana und Andy Wachowski und der Deutsche Tom Tykwer schrieben gemeinsam das Drehbuch und führten Regie. Cloud Atlas galt zum Zeitpunkt seines Entstehens als einer der teuersten bis dahin produzierten Independentfilme und als der bei weitem teuerste deutsche Film.
> [...]
> Die Dreharbeiten fanden vom September bis Dezember 2011 im Studio Babelsberg statt. Vorherige Außenaufnahmen wurden auf Mallorca, in Schottland, in der Sächsischen Schweiz und dem Luftfahrtmuseum Finowfurt durchgeführt. Stefan Arndt produzierte das Projekt, wobei die Produktionsfirma Cloud Atlas Production GmbH in Koproduktion mit X-Filme Creative Pool GmbH für die Umsetzung in Deutschland verantwortlich ist. Auch der größte Teil der VFX Postproduction wurde in Deutschland ausgeführt. Unter anderem von ARRI VFX, Black Mountain VFX Studios, exozet effects, Lola VFX, RISE FX, Scanline und Trixter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Honigpumpe (11. Oktober 2017)

Xevillus schrieb:


> Wir bringen 35 Jahre nach Blade Runner 1 nen zweiten Teil und Wundern uns das er ... Flopt ...
> Kann man machen.
> Ist es ein Flop wenn er nach Einem Wochenende die hälfte der Kosten eingespielt hat und noch nicht überall in der Welt angelaufen ist ?
> Vielleicht hat man sich mehr versprochen aber ein Flop sieht für mich anders aus.



Ich verstehe auch zuwenig vom Filmgeschäft, um diese Zahlen zu beurteilen. Da wird ja noch 'ne Menge anfallen für Verleih, Vorführrechte, Disc-Verkauf etc.

Sicherlich zählt "Blade Runner" in Fankreisen zu den beliebtesten Filmen überhaupt, aber wie man hier sieht, reicht nicht einmal ein Harrison Ford, um die Leute in erhoffter Zahl ins Kino zu locken. Ich bin allerdings froh, daß man sich nicht schon wieder für Scarlett Johannson oder Jennifer Lawrence entschieden hat. Ich sehe die beiden ganz gerne, nicht falsch verstehen, bin aber gerade etwas übersättigt.

Naja, was lernt uns das: Wir Nerds sind eine zwar eingefleischte, aber kleine Minderheit. 

Für Cineasten kann ich übrigens mal den Zweiteiler "Welt am Draht" von Fassbinder empfehlen. Ich hab lange versucht, den legal aufzutreiben, bin dann aber gescheitert. Letztendlich hab ich ihn auf einem halbseidenen FTP-Server gefunden. Für eine deutsche Produktion erstaunlich gut und visionär -- der Film ist von '73! Und glasklar eine Vorlage für "Matrix" ...


----------



## Felix Schuetz (11. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Für Cineasten kann ich übrigens mal den Zweiteiler "Welt am Draht" von Fassbinder empfehlen. Ich hab lange versucht, den legal aufzutreiben, bin dann aber gescheitert.


Welt am Draht gibt's  auf DVD, Blu-ray und als Stream. Steht bei mir schon seit Jahren im Schrank.


----------



## Honigpumpe (11. Oktober 2017)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Welt am Draht gibt's  auf DVD, Blu-ray und als Stream. Steht bei mir schon seit Jahren im Schrank.



Zu meiner Zeit, so vor 10 Jahren, war der nicht zu bekommen. Ich hab sogar das Filmarchiv der ARD angeschrieben, aber die wollten/konnten mir nicht helfen.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde Cloud Atlas dennoch nicht als deutschen Film sehen sondern als internationale Produktion. Sonst kann man ja auch die ganzen Roland Emmerich, Wolfgang Petersen, Wim Wenders oder gar Uwe Boll Filme als deutsche Filme ansehen. 

Als deutschen Film sehe ich schon einen, der mit deutschen Schauspielern in deutscher Sprache gedreht wurde (unabhängig der Lokalität übrigens). 

Apropos, wenn es um Regisseure geht, ein Wim Wenders ist einfach fantastisch. Da sitzt jede Kameraeinstellung und jeder Schnitt perfekt. Das gibt nur ganz wenige Filmemacher die das ähnlich gut hinkriegen. Beim letzten Film den ich von ihm gesehen habe, Everything will be fine mit James Franco (ja, der Böse aus Spider-man 1 und 2), habe ich die ganze Zeit nur das handwerkliche Können bestaunt (inhaltlich war der Film leider mau, wie die meisten "Anspruchsfilme"). 



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Abwärts
> Das Experiment
> Sein letztes Rennen
> Der Baader Meinhof Komplex
> ...



Die guten wie Knockin on Heavens Door oder Das Experiment sind die "alle Jubeljahre" Filme von denen ich sprach, nur sind die eben auch inzwischen 15 - 25 Jahre her. Lola rennt war damals ganz okay, er war anders aber als gut hätte ich ihn jetzt nicht unbedingt bezeichnet. Der meiste Rest der genannten Filme ist genau das Problem, das sind mahnende ernste Filme, Vergangenheitsbewältigung usw. aber keine richtigen "Unterhaltungsfilme". Und selbst mit denen gilt, von eins bis fünf guten Filmen im Jahr sind wir weit entfernt. Wenn man sich dagegen die 50er bis mittleren 80er anschaut ist das einfach nur armselig.


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> <irony>Hej, wir haben Dieter Hallervorden, Til Schweiger, Matthias Schweighöfer und Bully Herbig. Wenn das kein Grund ist, mal ins Kino zu gehen!</irony>


Dieter Hallervorden ist einer der besten deutschen Schauspieler. Der Kerl kann nicht nur Comedy. Ohne seine Darstellung wäre z.B. Honig im Kopf längst nicht so gut geworden. Auch Sein letztes Rennen ist ein echt guter Film. 

Den Herren Schweiger kann man als Schauspieler allerdings vergessen. Der Kerl kann sympathische, liebenswürdige Geschichten in seinen Filmen erzählen, aber als Schauspieler ist er ne Null. Und dazu als Mensch sowieso viel zu arrogant und selbstgefällig. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich zufällig einen Facebook Eintrag von Til Schweiger gesehen. Meine Fresse war der voller Rechtschreibfehler ...


Glaub aber eher nicht, dass er das selbst war. Vermutlich irgendein "Facebookaccount-Manager" von ihm...oder eines seiner Kinder.  



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der letzte deutsche Film der mich interessiert hat war Mara und der Feuerbringer, habe den allerdings dennoch immer noch nicht gesehen. Das schlimmste an deutschen Filmen ist diese komische Aussprache. Entweder können alle deutschen Schauspieler nicht Schauspielern (Synchronsprecher sprechen ja auch normal) oder die Filmkultur hat einfach völlig einen an der Waffel. Das klingt einfach alles so unnatürlich, kein Mensch spricht so.


Vielleicht bist du einfach nur kein Hochdeutsch gewöhnt?  Wenn ich als Ossi aus dem Landkreis Mansfeld Südharz versuche, Hochdeutsch zu sprechen, hört sich das auch komisch an. 

Mara und der Feuerbringer ist übrigens auch n guter Film. Sicher kein Überfilm, aber ich fand ihn ziemlich gut. Schade, dass bisher die Nachfolger der Trilogie (die Buchvorlage besteht ja aus 3 Teilen) nie kamen.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Oktober 2017)

Ähm, in den meisten deutschen Filmen sprechen sie aber kein Hochdeutsch. Ich komme aus Norddeutschland (wenn ich auch seit sieben Jahren woanders lebe), spreche also von Haus aus Hochdeutsch. Die Sprechen in den Filmen oft mit einem sehr unnatürlich klingenden, gekünstelten "Dialekt" oder "Genuschel" den es so in Real nicht gibt. Und wie gesagt, diese komische Betonung gibt es bei synchronisierten Filmen ja nicht.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (11. Oktober 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Was nach den guten Kritiken natürlich eine absolut haltlose Theorie ist.



Wer interessiert sich denn bitte für Filmkritiken?


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Oktober 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Wer interessiert sich denn bitte für Filmkritiken?


Immerhin soviel Leute, dass professionelle Kritiker davon leben können.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Oktober 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wikipedia sagt:
> ​



Wie ich Wiki liebe.... nicht. Die schreiben einmal von deutschen und US-Produzenten gemeinsam und dann kurz darauf von deutscher Produktion? WTF? Nur weil mit deutscher Filmförderung finanziert ist es für mich damit immer noch eine Coproduktion.


----------



## Loosa (11. Oktober 2017)

Bis auf Außenaufnahmen wurde alles in Babelsberg gedreht und die Nachbearbeitung fand überwiegend hier statt. Ist wie mit der Regierungsbildung. Der mit den meisten Stimmen darf auf‘s Podest. 
Du dürftest in Europa keinen einzigen modernen Film mit internationalem Ziel mehr finden der nicht irgendwie koproduziert wird. Und selbst Hollywood lagert immens aus.


Mir fällt noch die Unendliche Geschichte ein. Da gab es bei Bavaria nochmal ein Effektgewitter. Und Emmerichs ersten Sci-Fi fand ich, zumindest damals, sehr cool: Moon 44.


----------



## Worrel (12. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wie ich Wiki liebe.... nicht. Die schreiben einmal von deutschen und US-Produzenten gemeinsam und dann kurz darauf von deutscher Produktion? WTF? Nur weil mit deutscher Filmförderung finanziert ist es für mich damit immer noch eine Coproduktion.


Ähm:
- Die Dreharbeiten fanden vom September bis Dezember 2011 im Studio Babelsberg statt. 
- Vorherige Außenaufnahmen wurden [...] in der Sächsischen Schweiz und dem Luftfahrtmuseum Finowfurt durchgeführt. 
- der größte Teil der VFX Postproduction wurde in Deutschland ausgeführt. Unter anderem von ARRI VFX, Black Mountain VFX Studios, exozet effects, Lola VFX, RISE FX, Scanline und Trixter

... also nix "nur wegen deutscher Filmförderung".


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Oktober 2017)

Ja, damit ist Cloud Atlas ein deutsch produzierter und von großteils Deutschen gemachter Film. Aber es ist eben kein deutscher Film in dem Sinne.


----------



## Honigpumpe (12. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, damit ist Cloud Atlas ein deutsch produzierter und von großteils Deutschen gemachter Film. Aber es ist eben kein deutscher Film in dem Sinne.



War's denn wenigstens ein guter Film? Ich bin drüber eingeschlafen. (Neuerdings driftet hier jeder Thread off-topic ab. Es ist ja fast schon die Ausnahme, wenn sich hier mal jemand zum Thema äußert. Naja, mich stört es nicht, und solange die Mods nichts dazus sagen ...)


----------



## MichaelG (12. Oktober 2017)

Wir sind halt die Master of Off Topic.    

Ich sag nur von Wolfenstein zu Einkommenspolitik.


----------



## Alreech (12. Oktober 2017)

Möglicherweise ist Blade Runner im Amiland auch gefloppt weil er "sexistische und rassistische Kackscheiße ist" ?




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HYRsDi4fGOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Honigpumpe (12. Oktober 2017)

Der Ferminismus hat eindeutig seinen intellektuellen Zenit überschritten. Da wünscht man sich ja wirklich Frau Schwarzer zurück, die hatte wenigstens noch Niveau. Nee, ich bin kein Macker oder Macho, in meinen Beziehungen hatte eigentlich immer die Frau die Hosen an, aber "Feminismus" ist für mich inzwischen zum Reizwort geworden.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> War's denn wenigstens ein guter Film? Ich bin drüber eingeschlafen.



Also ich fand ihn sehr gut. Nur das Ende war für meinen Geschmack nicht ganz befriedigend aber ich konnte mit leben.




Alreech schrieb:


> Möglicherweise ist Blade Runner im Amiland auch gefloppt weil er "sexistische und rassistische Kackscheiße ist" ?


Oh man ist das Video eine Kackscheiße. Ich habe bis 3.45 ausgehalten dann konnte ich nicht mehr. Was da konstruiert und reininterpretiert wird. Man könnte diese Darstellungen von 1982 natürlich auch dem Zeitgeist entsprechend sehen oder das Dargestellte gar als Kritik, aber nein, einfach drauf einschlagen ist natürlich viel reißerischer, damit sich die üblichen nicht denkenden SJWs wieder aufregen dürfen.


----------



## Worrel (12. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> War's denn wenigstens ein guter Film? Ich bin drüber eingeschlafen. (Neuerdings driftet hier jeder Thread off-topic ab. Es ist ja fast schon die Ausnahme, wenn sich hier mal jemand zum Thema äußert. Naja, mich stört es nicht, und solange die Mods nichts dazus sagen ...)


Ich find _Cloud Atlas _ziemlich genial, weil 
1. Die Idee einzigartig ist, Jahrhunderte übergreifende Episoden derart zu verknüpfen
2. Die einzelnen Episoden derart unterschiedlich sind, aber dennoch insgesamt zusammen passen _(Wie viele andere Abenteuer-Drama-SciFi-Politthriller-Endzeit-Komödien Collagen, die alle diese Episoden auch noch gut hinbekommen(!), gibt's denn sonst so?)_
3. Durch die (teilweise übertriebene) Maske ein munteres Raten ist, welcher Schauspieler in welcher Episode als welcher andere Charakter auftaucht
4. Der Film sich für seine konzeptbedingte Komplexität genug Zeit nimmt und nicht aus kommerziellen Gründen in zwei Einzelfilme aufgeteilt oder auf eine handelsübliche Länge von ~2h zusammen gekürzt wurde.
5. Die Schauspieler allesamt sehr authentisch agieren (abgesehen von 1-2x zu übertriebener Maske)

PS:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honigpumpe (12. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Man könnte diese Darstellungen von 1982 natürlich auch dem Zeitgeist entsprechend sehen oder das Dargestellte gar als Kritik, aber nein, einfach drauf einschlagen ist natürlich viel reißerischer, damit sich die üblichen nicht denkenden SJWs wieder aufregen dürfen.



Wie heißt es so schön? Wer nichts als einen Hammer hat, für den sieht alles wie ein Nagel aus. Wobei das in Genderkauderwelsch wahrscheinlich heißen müßte: Wer*in nichts als einen Hammer hat, für den*in sieht alles wie ein Nagel aus. Oder aber: Für Hammer-in-der-Hand-Habende sieht alles wie ein Nagel aus. Schade eigentlich, wie diese selbsternannten "Netzfeministinnen", die nie in ihrem Leben irgendwas Vernünftiges studiert oder gearbeitet haben, die Debatte zuschanden reiten.

Und auch mit der verurteilten Steuerhinterzieherin Schwarzer werde ich nicht so ganz warm. Wie sie in der "Wild"-Zeitung während eines laufenden Gerichtsverfahrens Kachelmann vorverurteilt hat, war unter aller Würde. Und die "Omma" (vor allem das Forum da!) kann man ja auch nur mit mindestens zwei Liter Bier intus ertragen. Auch bei der "Omma" ist man auf Krawall gebürstet. Da werden keine Brücken zwischen den Geschlechtern gebaut, nur immer neue Gräben aufgerissen.


----------

